# Bachmann C19 - Fitting batteries?



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw, briefly, one of these very handsome locos at the weekend. There appears to be very little room in the tender for batteries.

Has anyone got pictures of how they installed batteries in the tender without[/b] ripping out the stock PnP socket pcb?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just slide a 14.8v Li-Ion pack towards the rear of the tender through the opening for the coal load. (4x1 flat arrangement) It fits very nicely, and is easily accessed for removal/replacement when needed. 

Later, 

K


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats what I did also, Tony. I put two 4x1 batteries on either side of the board. The coal load sticks up enough that they fit there just fine. I hot glued them to the side of the tender. I'll try and get a picture. 

It isnt pretty but it works.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jake. 
A pic would be very helpful.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

These are two quick pics I took, Tony.





















I still havent figured out how to attach the power swtich and charge jack. But this does work. As you can see the one battery pack fits nicely into the tender. If you only wanted that much, it would be acceptable. But I wanted a longer running time, so I added the second pack. It does stick up above the lip of the tender, but like I said the coal load is high enough that it sits down properly.

I imagine you, Tony, can come up with a much more neater solution.

Jake


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, i have converted 4 or 5 of the c19 , all with leaving the original electronics in place 

Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jake, I used the front wall of the tender (the coal doors) for all my switches and jacks. No charging jack because the battery is removable, but Phoenix programming jack, volume switch, and power. It's tucked back far enough to where I don't remotely come close to seeing them during operations. 

Later, 

K


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen. 

The C19 will be used as my demo loco. Mainly because it is not too big and I can fit a Kadee R/C uncoupler at the rear. 
I think I will possibly remove the fan and permanently mount a smallish 14.8 volt Li-Ion battery pack at the rear. 
Sure it will have short run times, but extending those run times will be easy. I will use the charge jack set up mounted on the rear of the tender deck as a port for extra trail car batteries. 
Switches etc where Kevin suggests on the coal doors.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm, I'll have to look at that. Thanks for the suggestion Kevin. I do have a fireman attached to the tender deck there but he shouldnt get in the way.


----------

